# Need a game in Memphis TN!!!



## d10 (Dec 16, 2003)

A friend and I are looking for a game in Memphis, TN. Anyone needing a couple of players??? 

Later,

Will


----------



## Beale Knight (Dec 22, 2003)

What sort of game were you looking for? I've got plans to get my D&D 3e going again after the holidays.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2003)

*Memphis Game Day*

A Memphis game day is being planned for early Jan. Should be a good opportunity to meet some locals. There's post floating around the boards. I'll be out of town, so I haven't been following it that closely. There's also a yahoo group of Memphis gamers that might be of use, but I think they are mostly wargamers based at Midtown toys and games. Good luck. 

Scotley


----------



## d10 (Dec 23, 2003)

Beale Knight said:
			
		

> What sort of game were you looking for? I've got plans to get my D&D 3e going again after the holidays.





My pal and I are lookin to get in on some D&D or Chthulu d20. We know the d20 rules inside and out so it sounds cool.

What kind of game are ya looking to run? As in what type of feel, homebrew setting or published? 

I like playing Dwarves and Rangers.We dig the roleplaying aspect of the game, but some action is good to.

Also do ya have a stable group of players already or will it just be the three of us. I kinda dig smaller groups like about 3-5 players.


----------



## d10 (Dec 23, 2003)

Scotley said:
			
		

> A Memphis game day is being planned for early Jan. Should be a good opportunity to meet some locals. There's post floating around the boards. I'll be out of town, so I haven't been following it that closely. There's also a yahoo group of Memphis gamers that might be of use, but I think they are mostly wargamers based at Midtown toys and games. Good luck.
> 
> Scotley





Thanks for the heads up. I'll definately look into that!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 25, 2003)

i am the memphis gameday organizer, email me and i will send a phone number and be ready to game


----------



## Beale Knight (Dec 30, 2003)

"My pal and I are lookin to get in on some D&D or Chthulu d20. We know the d20 rules inside and out so it sounds cool.

What kind of game are ya looking to run? As in what type of feel, homebrew setting or published? 

I like playing Dwarves and Rangers.We dig the roleplaying aspect of the game, but some action is good to.

Also do ya have a stable group of players already or will it just be the three of us. I kinda dig smaller groups like about 3-5 players."


The campaign I’ve got is homebrew set around a theme of exploring, discovering, and then doing something with what you discover. The PCs – and their societies - begin knowing a lot about their little corner of the world, but virtually nothing about the wider world. The region where the PCs are born and raised is surrounded by various obstacles: hostile races, natural barriers, and more exotic mysteries. Imagine the map of a Civilization game in its early stages. 

The various PCs races are all present, but have been more concerned with survival and building a solid civilization than trying to work their way through those obstacles and explore. This has just started to change with the PCs’ generation and they’re the ones with the time and ability to go out into the unknown. 

This is all designed to give the PCs opportunity for great power and influence in the world. They’ll be the ones initiating contact with other societies (if there’re any out there), or the ones discovering the untouched places to found their own domains. They’ll be the ones gaining levels at a fast pace. The NPCs (though not necessarily the villains) of the setting that have more than seven or so total levels are all either too old or too busy to go adventuring, so the PCs are virtually destined to become the best of the best. Presuming they live long enough; there’s good reasons why the few previous attempts to break through the obstacles around civilization all failed. 

At the moment I’ve got two regular players and two others that may or may not be able to continue. I’d like to have five regulars. 
We’re using the 3.5 books, just the core ones, and I don’t have any hard and fast house rules. For multi-classing I want a good reason ahead of time (a fighter suddenly gaining the magic ability it took the character that started as a wizard years to gain just rubs me the wrong way. However, if it’s part of the fighter’s background that he always tinkered around with magic anyway, and especially if the player lets me know well ahead of time I don’t have a problem with it), and I can be strict when it comes to material components and “between adventure” research time for new wizard spells.

If this sounds at all interesting, e-mail me at Beale_Knight@Yahoo.com and I’ll answer questions and send some more information.

Wes

(also – I’m trying to get to Alisho’s game day, so if you make it I may see you there)


----------



## Beale Knight (Jan 10, 2004)

Are you still seeking, d10?


----------



## samspade07 (Jan 31, 2004)

*RE:3.5E Campaign in Memphis*

I have a homebrew campaign i run thats currently on hiatus but we are always looking for new players. If your interested , give me a posting. Looking to start after Superbowl weekend. 

Thanx!!

PM


----------



## d10 (Mar 2, 2004)

Beale Knight said:
			
		

> Are you still seeking, d10?





Ya I'm still lookin for a game.....sorry for the long delay in replying...I've had alot of crap goin down recently! anyway I can't e-mail from work so my e-mail is cursedhopes@aol.com . Gimmie an e-mail and I'll talk to my buddy and see if he's down to play. I'll more than likely bring a ranger.......by the way do ya use any stuff at all from Unearthed Arcana?

Anyway...I gotta get back to work!

Later


----------

